# Hearts of Iron 3



## nulchking (7. September 2009)

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht zu HoI 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hearts of Iron 3 ist ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel zur Zeit des 2ten Weltkrieges auf einer Weltkarte. Man kommandiert See-, Luft- und Bodenstreitkräfte verschiedener Länder.
Dabei sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt, man kann im Jahre 1936,1938,1939,1941,1943 und 1944 starten.
Jedes Land ist spielbar, sei es Luxemburg oder Amerika.
Man bestimmt die Produktion, Forschung, Spionage und Diplomatie seines Landes, kann verschiedene Minister und Gesetze benennen/erlassen und das wichtigste riesige Armeen aufbauen und den Gegner überrennen.


Habe HoI 3 seit der Version 1.1c und kann nur sagen es macht tierisch Spass. Der neueste Patch (1.2) behebt einige Fehler und es ist endlich möglich online zu spielen. Habe schon mit mehreren Ländern und zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten angefangen (Deutsches Reich, Italien 36; Japan 41), und es macht immer wieder Spass, denn jedes Land hat seine eigene Geschichte die man nachspielen kann oder verändern, so greift Japan Amerika schon 1939 an oder Deutschland beginnt den Krieg nicht mit der Invasion Polens sondern Operation Seelöwe(Invasion Englands).


Wer hat dieses Spiel noch und möchte seine Erfahrungen darstellen, oder sich zu einem Online Match anmelden?


----------



## hallihalli92 (7. September 2009)

Gibt es Veränderungen zu HoI2, welche es lohneswert machen würden sich HoI 3 zu kaufen, wenn man schon HoI 2 besitzt?


----------



## nulchking (7. September 2009)

Habe Doomsday gespielt und kann nur sagen es lohnt sich, die Grafik ist besser mehr Provinzen bessere KI mehr Möglichkeiten...
Wenn dir HoI 2 Spass gemacht hat, wird dir der dritte Teil auch gefallen


----------

